# Why is our dog biting our other dogs testicles?



## MrsMiric (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi there, newbie here looking for advice. 
We have a 3 year old lab cross, his name is Dudley, who is the gentlest soul, very non-aggressive or confrontational. We also have a 7 month old pug male named AJ. He’s been raised in our house from birth so known us & Dudley’s scent from birth. First introductions were made at 6 weeks. They’ve always been very happy together, enjoy gentle play, in which Dudley lays down to play and it’s never escalated into humping or over excitement. But this last month AJ has taken to really snapping at Dudley’s testicles, unprovoked. It’s making them very red and sore, making Dudley yelp, yet AJ just goes for a second bite & isn’t reading the cue that it’s too painful. We tell AJ no, firmly, and his ears go back like he knows it’s wrong. He’s then sent to his bed for time out. But this doesn’t seem to be putting him off. If anything it is getting worse. Tonight Dudley approached me when I entered the room and AJ latched on to his testicles from behind. We instantly corrected the behaviour but I’m kind of at a loss as to why the corrections aren’t working. Any advice would be appreciated? I don’t want to have to get Dudley ‘done’ because of AJ.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

I think the first thing is to take Dudley for a vet check and explain AJs behaviour. Animals can sense if things are not quite right and can often pay attention to or attack another that doesn't smell quite right. It may be something minor like perhaps an infection or even anal gland issues that is prompting the behaviour. Is Dudley paying unusual attention to his own testicles too ?


----------



## MrsMiric (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks for your reply. Dudley didn’t seem to be prior to AJ starting this behaviour, although he has been licking them lately. I assumed this was because AJ may have made them a little sore or he was maybe cleaning them. I have considered getting him checked though because they have taken quite a few nips (3 today.) so I’ll get him booked in for a check up. My friend thought maybe this was a dominance behaviour because Dudley is very submissive to AJ, letting him take his toys, sneak food from his bowl etc, but I’ve never had a dog try and dominate another before so wouldn’t recognise the behaviours really.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

It's not dominance, dominant and submissive behaviours occur over resources, they don't try and 'dominate' by biting testicles! I agree that I'd get Dudley a thorough vet check, especially a good prostate and testicle check in case there are any issues that AJ is picking up on. Dogs are extremely good at noticing illness or changes in hormones, so definitely a vet check. I'd also get AJ checked, just in case.
The other thing is just don't let him do it. Dudley is obviously not that happy with AJ as you say he always lets him steal his stuff and is letting him bite him, he's obviously not a confident dog so you need to help him out and remove AJ BEFORE he starts to bite. If you need to pop a light house line on AJ so you can quickly grab the lead and deflect his focus and attention onto something more appropriate.


----------

